# Americans are ok with all kind of sex except the extramarital one



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

Americans Are Cool With All Kinds Of Sex, Just Not The Extramarital Kind

And it appears they become less tolerant.



> In fact, people have actually become less OK with cheating over the years -- 4 percent of respondents said it was acceptable in 1973 (5.9 percent of men and 1.9 percent of women), but only one 1 percent said the same in 2012 (2 percent of men and a mere .6 percent of women).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think most cultures aren't ok with extramarital sex.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 4, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I think most cultures aren't ok with extramarital sex.


I should hope so, at any rate.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Yet roughly half of all adults do cheat. So is the 1% really an accurate representation of what people think?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I think most cultures aren't ok with extramarital sex.


Much of Europe seems to take a rather laissez faire stance on it.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

How Marital Infidelity Became America's Last Sexual Taboo - The Atlantic


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Thor said:


> Yet roughly half of all adults do cheat. So is the 1% really an accurate representation of what people think?


Of course. They don't want their spouse cheating on them.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> Of course. They don't want their spouse cheating on them.


Excellent point. Virtually everyone expects that their spouse will -- and should -- remain faithful, it's just that a great many of us seem to not hold themselves to the same standard.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Much of Europe seems to take a rather laissez faire stance on it.


Meh, we're just better than everyone else. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

And France and Germany fine you for DNS testing to find out. All in the name of domestic peace.

I don't believe half cheat if you define cheating as some form of genital contact or sexting etc. my gut says roughly 1/3.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Excellent point. Virtually everyone expects that their spouse will -- and should -- remain faithful, it's just that a great many of us seem to not hold themselves to the same standard.


Like a guy told me one time. He didn't want to be married to a woman as sorry as he is.


----------



## tonygunner007 (Apr 24, 2015)

It's really funny. It's like these days, we just want "the other" to surrender their "sex" liberty to us - while keeping ours.


----------

